# Test E, Will I get a fat face ,water bloat etc ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi

I'm wondering are people going to notice I am on Steroids when I start my Test E cycle at 500mg/pw? Fat face, water bloat etc.

Just to say I will be on a lean diet,while trying to gain muscle and lose a few pounds, with cardio,clean diet etc .

I heard it happens on Dbol, is it the same with Test E ? Experiences ?

I really hope not.

Does the bloat work out in ratio to the amount of test taken weekly? I.e do you notice a difference from 300mg p/w vs 600mg p/w etc

Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

keano said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm wondering are people going to notice I am on Steroids when I start my Test E cycle at 500mg/pw? Fat face, water bloat etc.
> 
> ...


it is partly dose dependent.. see the water retention (puffy face) is a result of the excess testosterone converting to oestrogen (same for d-bol etc); so if you take arimidex (0.5mg or half a 1mg tab) every 2nd day with your 500mg test/week, it will stop this happening, which means you won't have a puffy face, and you wont get gyno either..

clean eating helps, but since a young man produces the equivalent of 10mg/day of test.. or 70mg/week.... anything over this is essentially excess and you will get water retention to a greater or lesser degree (dose dependent), UNLESS you take arimidex. Nolvadex with stop the gyno, but do nothing about the high oestrogen levels (which cause the water retention).

So an easy fix.. you wont gain as much, but you won't lose as much either, as you won't drop loads of water (as you won't put it on).


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

X2 Adex is very good for bloat, As I didnt use it the first time when I did 500mg of Test E a week and got very bloated tummy and face!

Lesson learned the hard way as usual


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

when I start on my test e cycle, ill take arimidex, have a decent clean diet, cardio & plenty of water.

hopefully enough to stop bloated face as I'd hate for my parents to know i'm on steroids, ah well


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Soul keeper said:



> X2 Adex is very good for bloat, As I didnt use it the first time when I did 500mg of Test E a week and got very *bloated tummy *and face!
> 
> Lesson learned the hard way as usual


Sure thats from the test e or from too many takeaways lol :whistling:

Just kidding bro :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

this isnt true guys.

I have been post contest, very lean on Oxys, reputedly terrible for it, but didn't get bloated / water - just crazy fullness and crippling pumps. Reason being I kept dieting.

Water etc isn't due to estrogen, well it is, but it isn't magic. The estrogen can make you hold more of the sodium from salt you ingest, and this sodioum has to pull in water to balance.

So, a clean diet with a cap on salt is all you need.

But hey, thats the fashion nowadays right? Take ANOTHER drug to combat the minor stuff from the first.

Admittedly, diet won't stop you getting gyno if it is going to happen to you, but it seems only the very unlucky get hit.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Merouria said:


> Sure thats from the test e or from too many takeaways lol :whistling:
> 
> Just kidding bro :tongue:


Not being funny, but in the majority of cases I'd bet that is not far from the truth.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Soul keeper said:


> X2 Adex is very good for bloat, As I didnt use it the first time when I did 500mg of Test E a week and got very bloated tummy and face!
> 
> Lesson learned the hard way as usual


same here mate - always run adex now.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> this isnt true guys.
> 
> I have been post contest, very lean on Oxys, reputedly terrible for it, but didn't get bloated / water - just crazy fullness and crippling pumps. Reason being I kept dieting.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with some of this, i started on Test / Tren / Dbol 19 days ago and have lost weight...

Even from the face, but i do use Prov or Adex if im not as strict with no carbs and i get bloat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> it is partly dose dependent.. see the water retention (puffy face) is a result of the excess testosterone converting to oestrogen (same for d-bol etc); so if you take arimidex (0.5mg or half a 1mg tab) every 2nd day with your 500mg test/week, it will stop this happening, which means you won't have a puffy face, and you wont get gyno either..
> 
> clean eating helps, but since a young man produces the equivalent of 10mg/day of test.. or 70mg/week.... anything over this is essentially excess and you will get water retention to a greater or lesser degree (dose dependent), UNLESS you take arimidex. Nolvadex with stop the gyno, but do nothing about the high oestrogen levels (which cause the water retention).
> 
> So an easy fix.. you wont gain as much, but you won't lose as much either, as you won't drop loads of water (as you won't put it on).


If I weren't using my phone I would give reps for correct spelling of oestrogen - good old British way. Too many ppl use the Yankee way of spelling it! Sorry had to get that in there!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Merouria said:


> Sure thats from the test e or from too many takeaways lol :whistling:
> 
> Just kidding bro :tongue:


Cheeky Fu**** lol.

No but on a serious note, I do cardio three days a week, I drink loads of water and I have to limit my carbs anyway as Im carb sensitive and get wicked stomach cramps from too much carbs!

So I have tried it all, and Adex works for ME!


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

And im one of the blessed that gets gyno from just looking at the Test E bottle.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Fantastic answers, thanks everyone.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Cant say ive ever personally had any water bloat off test at all, not even with salt still in the diet as usual, not even before I start using an AI.

Cant say ive ever heard of getting a big gut bloat from gear like....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rs007 said:


> this isnt true guys.
> 
> I have been post contest, very lean on Oxys, reputedly terrible for it, but didn't get bloated / water - just crazy fullness and crippling pumps. Reason being I kept dieting.
> 
> ...


hey mate,

Yep, I agree, purely from an oedema (water retention above normal), even with increased oestrogen, you can't hold excess water without the excess sodium (salt) in the first place, as well as excess carbs (as both hold water on a 1:4 ratio..)

So you are right... I'm always looking for the easy answer (as I'm naturally lazy, which I admit!) but when it comes to test above 500mg/week I tend to need something for the gyno anyway.... and for those that get older (i"m now over 40....) keeping water retention down also keeps BP in the normal range... which helps too..

 but in all fairness, you've dieted to a much better level than me so far based on your avatar! (but I'm on my way!)


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a lot of people that don't bloat up on even a gram of Test or 100mg Oxy's etc...It all comes down to your genetics, in some people Test seem to aromatize much quicker than in others. It also depends on your bodytype, It appears that in Endomorphs and Mesomorphs testosterone seem to aromatize easier than in Ektomorphs. It also depends on the amount of bodyfat that you hold prior to startng your cycle. The more fat you have around your belly the like that you are going to bloat up. I think this might be due to the fact that the aromatize enzyme gets stored in bodyfat.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Another question,

If someone is cutting on 500mg per week are they less likely to hold the bloat, then someone who is bulking ?

Or is it all the same ?

Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

keano said:


> Another question,
> 
> If someone is cutting on 500mg per week are they less likely to hold the bloat, then someone who is bulking ?
> 
> ...


2 things hold water- carbs and salt, if you're dieting you're def lower on carbs, regardless of diet, and you're probably lower on salt as you're prob not doing take-away and processed foods...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ahhh here aswell ey!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

JPaycheck said:


> ahhh here aswell ey!


Yes I am a whore, this one has more traffic so I make more money that way selling myself.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> 2 things hold water- carbs and salt, if you're dieting you're def lower on carbs, regardless of diet, and you're probably lower on salt as you're prob not doing take-away and processed foods...


Thanks mate


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> it is partly dose dependent.. see the water retention (puffy face) is a result of the excess testosterone converting to oestrogen (same for d-bol etc); so if you take arimidex (0.5mg or half a 1mg tab) every 2nd day with your 500mg test/week, it will stop this happening, which means you won't have a puffy face, and you wont get gyno either..
> 
> clean eating helps, but since a young man produces the equivalent of 10mg/day of test.. or 70mg/week.... anything over this is essentially excess and you will get water retention to a greater or lesser degree (dose dependent), UNLESS you take arimidex. Nolvadex with stop the gyno, but do nothing about the high oestrogen levels (which cause the water retention).
> 
> So an easy fix.. you wont gain as much, but you won't lose as much either, as you won't drop loads of water (as you won't put it on).


ok so i have a question. I'm 1 day away from starting week 11 of my test e 500mg/week cycle and i have gained a lot of face/neck fat. I never took adex and don't have it on hand. Never developed gyno or any other sides. How do I go about getting rid of this face fat?

Should I get arimedex and start taking that with nolvadex for my pct or what do i need to do now since it's so late in the cycle?


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

or will the face fat just go away with my nova(pct)? If it's going to go away in 3-4 weeks then thats fine and i'm good with that.

i just don't know if nolva will help reduce my face fat?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope pct does the job as I'm on week 8 off me cycle and me neck and face is fat as anything


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> I hope pct does the job as I'm on week 8 off me cycle and me neck and face is fat as anything


anyone else have any experience on this? or know anything??


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

bump....


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

one more try...anyone gotten this before?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Sure you havent just got fat.. alot of people do on a test e bulk becuase they just eat everything to get as big as possible and often mistake fat for muscle. Tho they may well be looking leaner becuase their new bigger muscles appear more defined.


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Sure you havent just got fat.. alot of people do on a test e bulk becuase they just eat everything to get as big as possible and often mistake fat for muscle. Tho they may well be looking leaner becuase their new bigger muscles appear more defined.


so your saying that i gained fat and now am gonna have to wait until at least 4 weeks after pct to start cutting? and my double chin and neck fat will be here for a while and its gonna be hard as **** to get to go away?

****...

really?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

keano said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm wondering are people going to notice I am on Steroids when I start my Test E cycle at 500mg/pw? Fat face, water bloat etc.
> 
> ...


If you chuck on over a stone in about 8 weeks yea people will notice something different about you :lol:


----------



## bamastud23 (Jul 15, 2012)

but this still doesn't answer the question....does the face/neck fat stay after PCT or do you keep it?

My PCT starts in 3 days and I need to figure out if I need to start running or doing cardio...

I don't want to keep this ****.


----------

